# Cockrell Butterfly Center



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

My GF and I made a little trip to the Houston Museum of Natural Science and visited the butterfly center. It was a blast. Lots of photo ops. Just wish I knew its name.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW Lou, thats beautiful. Very nice capture.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, that is a great shot. Good work.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Very cool pict, love the way it pops.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

What lens were you using?


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I was using the canon 100mm macro hand held with a Canon 7D. The butterfly was actualy resting upside down under the big leaf. I flipped the image right side up.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic. Congrats!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That photo just works on so many levels. The monochomatic nature works to good advantage here with the focus isolation and background blur. Very nice job, that's a wall hanger for sure IMHO.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Fisher Lou said:


> My GF and I made a little trip to the Houston Museum of Natural Science and visited the butterfly center. It was a blast. Lots of photo ops. Just wish I knew its name.


Fred?


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

I see an image of a sea horse in it's wing. Beautiful pic!


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

It doesn't get better than that! Congrats....


----------

